# Release Notes for iCUE 4.22.203



## CORSAIR_Marcus (30. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

Hier könnt ihr die aktuellen Release Notes von iCUE einsehen inkl. download.

Software Enhancements​
Privacy Tab has been added to Settings
Fixed an issue that caused Philips Hue to crash iCUE when enabled
Fixed the LT100 tower names in Quick Lighting Zone
K100’s Control Wheel will no longer have its lighting impacted by polling rate changes
Resolved text overflow issues with certain translations
Resolved some issues with customizing custom Scenes
NVIDIA 3080 Ti Founders Edition is now supported in iCUE
The following legacy devices are now supported in iCUE 4:

SABRE RGB
SABRE RGB Optical
SABRE RGB Laser
VOID USB
VOID Surround
VOID Wireless
HID Product Enhancements​
NEXUS Actions assigned with a sound file will no longer crash when triggered• Resolved an issue with the Brightness bar on M65 RGB ELITE
Resolved an issue with users being able to create lighting effect layers beyond what Hardware Lighting can support per device
Fixed Quick Lighting Zone for RGB DRAM so users can properly select each module
Show Tutorial Tooltips will now only show on Lighting Node Pro when LC100 is selected as a device
Resolved some issues with the FN key on K65 RGB MINI
Improved the image scaling when customizing NEXUS buttons
DIY Product Enhancements​
Resolved some errors with our Chinese (Traditional and Simplified) translations for PSUs
Resolved an issue with Infinity and Color Wave Lighting Effects playback on 8-LED fans
Resolved an issue with Visor Lighting Effect and Lighting Link playback on 8-LED fans
The position of custom images and gifs on Elite LCD will now properly save when switching between images
Known Issues​
There is a rare issue with the mouse being stuck in one direction when using the respective FN key shortcuts (FN + W/A/S/D) for K65 RGB MINI
iCUE can crash when copying hardware profiles on hardware playback supported keyboards – this will be resolved in the next release
Commander Core may detect the wrong number of fans using autodetect – this will be resolved in the next release


----------

